

Very cool automatically created 3D map of Oslo - asmosoinio
http://kart.sesam.no/3d/

======
asmosoinio
Quite a hassle to start (need to install their own plugin as a .exe), but
worth it.

They have used a special aerial photography technology for this. My Norwegian
is quite rusty, more info here:

<http://labs.finn.no/blog/sesam-3d-kart-3d-revolusjon-folket>

